# المساعده في ايجاد مواقع المعاهد التكنولوجيه



## prof mido (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده في ايجاد مواقع المعاهد والكليات التكنولوجيه في العالم
وجزاكم الله عني خيرا 
في انتظار المساعده
والسلام عليكم


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## prof mido (25 يوليو 2007)

*هام*

السلام عليكم 
انا بكرر طلبي للمساعده في ايجاد مواقع المعاهد التكنولوجيه
وخاصة في أروبا وكندا وأمريكا
وجزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار المساعده


----------



## islamiccastel (27 يوليو 2007)

جرب الموقع ده وياريت تقولى هو ده اللى بدور عليه ولا لأه

http://college-help.org/index.php

و ربنا يكرمك إن شاء الله


----------



## prof mido (27 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي الرد يا اسلامك كاستل
وربنا يسهل
وادعيلنا


----------



## prof mido (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
علي فكره احنا مش متعودين من المهندسين العرب علي كده
انا لازلت في انتظالر الرد 
شكرا


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

ده عنوان معهد عندنا فى مصر

http://www.iti.gov.eg/
وهذا عنوان موقع معهد بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

http://www.iit.edu/

وعندك ده كمان

http://www.auto.edu/

وده معهد استرالى لكن يخص تكنولوجيا اللحام واشياء اخرى
http://www.wtia.com.au/

وده هدية
http://www.technologyacademy.org/

واستلم منى
http://www.actechindia.org/
وده معهدIBMالبريطانى
http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/academy/news/news_2006_planit.shtml


وهذا رابط نفيس به معاهد كثيرة جدا تخص التقنية وبه ملفات ومقاطع فيديو تخص تلك االمعاهد
لكن لتشغيل هذة الملفات(ملفات الفيديو)لابد من وجود برنامج flash playerعلى جهازك

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=technology+institute&search=Search


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (1 أغسطس 2007)

ادخل هنا بسرعة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60804


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الرابط يحتوى على عناوين معاهد وجامعات الميتالورجيا فى العالم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33822&highlight=%E3%DA%C7%E5%CF


----------



## prof mido (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ياجماعه
وهو ده كان العشم فعلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

